# 2003 merc 25 2 stroke manual



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

My friends Merc died while he was flushing it and I'm trying to help him get it back on the water. It has no spark, We did some testing to isolate the kill switches, but I don't have the correct manual so it's a bit of a guess. 
Does anyone have a old manual for sale, cheap source, or a link?
I've searched without success.
Thanks


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Try here. I've bought and downloaded service manuals for my Yammie 2 stroke from them. DOWNLOAD: Mercury Outboard


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Red Chaser, thank you very much for the lead on that manual. Looks like a pretty cool sight, thanks


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have a manual. I could probably help trouble shoot.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Flyclimber, thanks for the offer, I may reach out to you with more specific questions in a pm.
I was able to download a manual for 15 horse that looks like it has the wiring diagram that will allow me to meter test the stator and trigger.
Thanks again,


----------

